# Looking for a specific plastic bag for t shirts.



## adio3x (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all, I'm looking for a specific kind of packaging bag for folded t shirts. I'm guessing its polyethylene bags, but without the flap at the top. Please bare with me, this is my first time selling shirts.

Here's a video of what I'm looking for. 

After Eleven Apparel : View from the Office - YouTube

Also what size do you think is the best for just t shirts? 8x12?

Is this what I should be looking at? Thanks. 

8" x 12" LDPE-Plain Opened Bags 2 mil (100 pack) [PE2812] - 2 Mil Standard - Flat Poly Bags - Bags

~Andrew


----------



## tylerx (Mar 5, 2012)

I use these 3 Mil Clear Open end poly bags - RoyalBag.com 

I use the 10x12


----------



## adio3x (Apr 4, 2013)

Actually after looking at another video, they do use flap bags.


----------



## tylerx (Mar 5, 2012)

try looking on ebay. i use to buy flap bags from there.


----------



## adio3x (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you think 9x12 or 9x14 is too small to fit a medium-large size shirt?

Edit* Thanks all, I just found some on ebay at a low enough quantity and great price that I can order a few different sizes and sample them.


----------



## supergooch (Mar 12, 2013)

I use 9x12s for up to XXL. You have to get a little creative with the folding so the larger sizes look nice.


----------



## tylerx (Mar 5, 2012)

9x12 works, but 10x12 works best imo


----------

